# Might have a new contract



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

hey every one just looking for a opinion 
i have a builder here in alberta that wants me to tape there houses
he seems tho think that there is about 5 to 6000 bf in them 
if thats the case then i will only make 2500$ to tape them - materials
crap i made more than that taping 1400 sqft 4 plex units that 5313 bf in them 
i think there is more bf than that !
the houses are from 2100 sqft to 2500 sqft
is there a way to caculate the bf just from the sqft of the house 
am i off my rocker to thay that there is more than 6000 bf in them 
i will find out exactly when i go to look at them next week .


----------



## Titan Drywall (Feb 16, 2010)

Well yes and no. If its a normal setup style house you can get very close. 3 bd with garage. I think the formula is like sqft X 3.5 for 8ft lids , 3.8 for 9ft lids and 4 for 10 ft. This will get you within a 10-15 bd range. So, 2500 sqft X 3.8 = 9500 bdft. Hope this helps. Better yet pull a tape


----------



## SaskMud (Jun 9, 2010)

If you can get the house blueprints, it will have a scale you can measure and calculate everything without going to the house itself.

But that being said here in Saskatchewan I get a lot of my business by selling my company via my people skills. People like to feel comftorable that who ever they are doing there home actually CARES.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

thanks for the formula:thumbsup:
still seems like thay are a lil off 
but i will see the houses in the next few days so i guess i will see when i pull a tape 
i think i have had good i thing @ .45 a bf for taping with the old builder 
to find out that now that this builder is only paying .33 a bf


----------



## PrairrieDogExpress (Jan 29, 2010)

I use Titan's method. Its usually pretty close. Unless its completely wide open there is no way those houses are 5-6000 BF. If you want to know for sure just tell the Drywaller to leave you the delivery slip.


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

sounds like i am doing the drywall now too


----------

